# New Tattoo



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 21, 2007)

my stylist octopus


----------



## Janice (Jan 21, 2007)

That's awesome Joe! Your artist is def talented, very very cool. Care to share a little about it's inspiration with us? I'm curious as to how the two (octopus and stylist) intertwine for you.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing! I love where it's placed, too


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Well theres no real reason behind the octopus I just love them
as for the makeup and hair inspiration going on on that arm,well
I went to college for two years ,while trying to convince myself that an art major was right for me,I love art but school ruined that for me
I dropped out and took a year off and decided to go back and for cosmetology this time,I LOVED IT,I found what truely makes me happy in life,So i'm tying it all into a sleeve of tattoos
So far I have the lipstick with hearts,the coffin/skull/rose piece and the octopus
next will be a sailor jerry mermaid holding a shell mirror putting on lipstick


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Wow, that is amazing! I love where it's placed, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks love


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 21, 2007)

wow......... thats freaking awsome.. were u going to leave it outlined.. i do see some shading in it though... or do you plan on adding color? or grey wash it?  either was its a very unique tat..  i just love how u used the Tentacles to hold a pair of  shears and a comb. pretty cool


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 21, 2007)

That is so cool - love the sailor jerry mermaid idea, make sure yuo post pictures of that one when you have that done too!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_wow......... thats freaking awsome.. were u going to leave it outlined.. i do see some shading in it though... or do you plan on adding color? or grey wash it?  either was its a very unique tat..  i just love how u used the Tentacles to hold a pair of  shears and a comb. pretty cool_

 
thanks!
its going to shaded more with deep purple and maroon colors 
not full all over color


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amy_Atomic* 

 
_That is so cool - love the sailor jerry mermaid idea, make sure yuo post pictures of that one when you have that done too!_

 
i totally will!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

Love it, I would love to see your other work as well


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

that's so awesome. i love it!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

Geat ink! Can't wait to see it with colour!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_thanks!
its going to shaded more with deep purple and maroon colors 
not full all over color_

 
oh man thats going to be awsome!!!!!!! PLZ make sure u post pics once its done


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Love it, I would love to see your other work as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sure love
i'll post it 


righhhhhhhhhhhhht now!
heh

this is the piece on my right arm with the octopus





upper right arm,this is scared badly,when i go for color in the octopus this is getting fixed for sure





my chest






and snake and diamond on left arm,more work to come on this


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 22, 2007)

That chest piece = beautiful


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 22, 2007)

omg they are all so gorgeous! I'm, jealous..they all look AMAZING!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 22, 2007)

i love your chest piece and all the other ones are really awesome 2!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 22, 2007)

I love your work! I'm a huge fan of traditional tats and new school/traditional type of stuff. I wish I had pictures of my work on this comp to post.

Love the lipstick tube idea, I'm actually going to get something along those lines in the future


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I love your work! I'm a huge fan of traditional tats and new school/traditional type of stuff. I wish I had pictures of my work on this comp to post.

Love the lipstick tube idea, I'm actually going to get something along those lines in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh man me too!!!!

i can't wait to get the lipstick fixed up


----------



## mistella (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, that is soooo cool, i love it!!!

and i love this one!! so beautiful
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_this is the piece on my right arm with the octopus




_


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 23, 2007)

By chance did you post this in another forum?  I seem to remember seeing it elsewhere in the last day or two, but I visit a LOT of forums! LOL


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 

 
_Well theres no real reason behind the octopus I just love them
as for the makeup and hair inspiration going on on that arm,well
I went to college for two years ,while trying to convince myself that an art major was right for me,I love art but school ruined that for me
I dropped out and took a year off and decided to go back and for cosmetology this time,I LOVED IT,I found what truely makes me happy in life,So i'm tying it all into a sleeve of tattoos
So far I have the lipstick with hearts,the coffin/skull/rose piece and the octopus
next will be a sailor jerry mermaid holding a shell mirror putting on lipstick_

 

SAILOR JERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha my boyfriends brother has a bunch of his tats theyre soooooo good.. hes got one that says love thy neighbor and it has a night stick, beaver tail and brass knuckles underneath it ROFL


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 23, 2007)

Fricken siiiick!!!  I love it!!  Inked up boys make me hotttttt!!!  Don't forget to show us the end results...


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 25, 2007)

they are amazing


boys with tons of tattoos = super hot!


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 29, 2007)

that octopus is wonderful! I'm seriously considering getting an octopus tattoo. and a sea nettle. I'm quite fond of marine creatures.


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my, metrosexuall Kraken!!

It's awsome, I like it alot! I bet it'll look great colored in!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 8, 2007)

oooo Love it! I have an ocean/water theme going on my body so I always love to see stuff like that.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 8, 2007)

makes me want to get a tattoo xD


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2007)

omg i love them!!! i want a tat myself


----------

